# Dialerseite "schützt" vor Dialern...



## News (13 November 2004)

Mal wieder was aus der Kuriositätenecke: Eine der "Hackerseiten" von "hyro" schützt nach eigener Angabe u.a. vor Dialern  unk: 
Fast unnötig zu sagen, was dann nach einem Mausklick auftaucht - aber der eine Screenshot zeigt's trotzdem.


----------



## technofreak (13 November 2004)

der Hashwert kam mir doch gleich so bekannt vor   

RegTP Anfrage

interessant ist auch,  wer der zweite "Nutzer"  der Nummer 090090001530 ist 

RegTP Anfrage

ist übrigens gar nicht so häufig , dass nur wenige Anbieter sich eine Nummer teilen 
eine der Nummern hält möglicherweise den Rekord mit 


> 24809 gefundenen Datensätzen


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> RegTP Anfrage



Ergänzend hierzu:


			
				http://zefix.admin.ch/zfx-cgi/fnrGet.cgi?amt=007&fnr=0071745015&lang=1&hrg_opt=110000 - Zefix/Handelsregisteramt Zug schrieb:
			
		

> SHAB: 84 03.05.2004 15 (2242302) Tagebuch: ZG 170/4192 27.04.2004, Media Consulting Group AG, Sitz: Steinhausen, Domizil: Hinterbergstrasse 24, 6312 Steinhausen, Aktiengesellschaft (Neueintragung). Statutendatum 22.04.2004. Zweck: Consulting von Gesellschaften und Privatpersonen im In- und Ausland in Teledienstfragen sowie Kauf, Verkauf, Vermittlung, Verwaltung und Ueberbauung von Immobilien im In- und Ausland; kann Tochtergesellschaften errichten sowie sich an anderen Unternehmen beteiligen. Aktienkapital: CHF 100'000, Liberierung: CHF 100'000, 100 Inhaberaktien zu CHF 1'000. Publikationsorgan: SHAB. Eingetragene Personen: Sunstone Vermögen & Treuhand AG, in Steinhausen, Revisionsstelle; K*, Dr. Marcus, Heimat: Bundesrepublik Deutschland, in Baar, Mitglied mit Einzelunterschrift.



siehe antispam-Forum @ globoesoft


			
				user schlonzo schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Markus K*, Berlin
> KS Onlineservice, Berlin
> [email protected]*
> ...



drum fand sich das auch im Chaos des
cj


----------



## News (14 November 2004)

Übrigens: Bald ist Vatertag (siehe Screenshot).
Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht... :magic: 

Zuerst entdeckt auf einer "hyro"-Seite, tatsächlich ist es aber eines der "rotierenden" Partner-Layouts einer A.S. ("ISA")-Gedichtedomain.  

Vielleicht sollte ich mal einen Sammelthread für schräge Sachen aufmachen...oder ein Blog auf meiner Homepage?
Ich hätte u.a. auch noch eine Fernsehprogrammseite, auf der es den guten alten SFB noch gibt...


----------



## News (19 November 2004)

Noch was: Deutsch lernen mit der Dialerbranche - findet jemand einen Fehler? :lupe:


----------



## Devilfrank (19 November 2004)

Deutsches Sprach - schwäres Sprach...


----------



## Captain Picard (19 November 2004)

na und:  Beschiss  schreibt man doch auch mit ss   

cp


----------



## A John (19 November 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was: Deutsch lernen mit der Dialerbranche - findet jemand einen Fehler? :lupe:


Whow! Ein Verzeichnis(s) für Leute, die sehr an Problemen mit der deutschen Sprache interessiert sind. :scherzkeks: 
Übrigens: Man sollte sich nicht blind auf die Autokorrektur von Word verlassen.  :machkaputt: 

Gruss A. John


----------

